# How Do You Write 4 in Between 5?



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Spring is here!

A great weekend to All.

Mathematician: How do you write 4 in between 5?

Chinese : Is this a joke?
Japanese : Impossible!
American : The question is wrong!
British : It's not found on the Internet

And the Indian: F(IV)E


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

If Indians are so smart, why are they so poor?

(post borderline racist joke and you shall receive....)


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Gold i apolgise if you are offended. It is not my intention to be racial. One can substitute any nationality in the joke.
Yes, india has lots of poor people, so this has china, brazil and russia but u dont need to be reminded these so called BRIC countries are ging to lead the global economy in the coming decade. And im not indian for the record!

Once again i apologise!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Bayview.....don't apologise....a joke is a joke, and as Bette Midler said......


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

just change "Indian" to "Italian" or "Roman" and it would make more sense


----------

